# Just bought my first FF Camera!



## irishguy0224 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sorry and im sure most of you won't care too much.... BUT i just bought my first FF Camera! I picked up a used 5d Mk1 from an original owner. Thing is FLAWLESS. I cannot wait to shoot with it tomorrow on my day off! Eeeeek! 

Does anyone have any pointers for this thing? Coming from an XTi, everything is backwards! lol


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 12, 2012)

Save a lot of money for good lens!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## irishguy0224 (Sep 12, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> Save a lot of money for good lens!



not worried about that. i have access to almost any lens i want. But i am picking up a 70-200L and 14-24L here over the summer for my own personal use. I will be shooting with my 50 1.4 for the time being for the most part.

@Trevor thank you!


----------



## Compaq (Sep 13, 2012)

irishguy0224 said:
			
		

> i have access to almost any lens i want.




[&bull;______________________&bull;]


----------



## TheBiles (Sep 13, 2012)

irishguy0224 said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > Save a lot of money for good lens!
> ...



Canon already announced and released the mythical 14-24L? 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## irishguy0224 (Sep 13, 2012)

Compaq said:


> [&bull;______________________&bull;]



Sorry you don't believe me? I live next door to Rochester Institute of Technology and they have a lens "barn" where i can borrow any lens i want because i was a student there. 



TheBiles said:


> irishguy0224 said:
> 
> 
> > molested_cow said:
> ...



Sorry, i miss spoke. I plan on picking up a 17-40 first.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry, I just made a whale face on my phone. The "bull" wasn't intended as proposing your statement as bs 

I'm envious of your situation!


----------

